# French Alps ideas



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I've started planning a trip for a couple of weeks time. Probably about six weeks or so.

Going to start around Annecy where we have been twice so don't need help with that one.

Thought we might explore the area north east of there as far as lake lemon / lake geneva or whatever it's called, grand bornard etc.

Then I thought we would head south east to bourg st Maurice, Tignes and Val d'Isere then over the Col de l'iseran and then head slowly south west towards the Ardeche.

Anyone done any of these places or routes? Looking for big spectacular passes, lots of lakes, wild spots or mountain aires and towns or villages worth seeing. Not interested in campsites.

Cheers
Barry


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

The main valleys are full of concrete and tarmac. I've not spent much time in this area but the Route de Col des Aravis south of Le Grand Bornand is very scenic on the south side. Les Gets is quite nice and has a large aire, we will be going back there in January and going on up the valley to the other villages. Neither of these are in rugged high mountain areas but very pleasant for it.

We did Chamonix but wouldn't again.

Kev

photos: Les Gets in Oct/Nov, van visible in aire dead centre.

and as it should be!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers Kev

Concrete and Tarmac! Doesn't sound good. Done chamonix as well from Italy to Annecy. Didn't bother stopping there.

Was hoping to find some high up aires and wild spots with some good alpine walks and hopefully a few lakes for swimming and rowing


----------



## Hymer007 (May 19, 2010)

Hi there

We just got back from 6 weeks in the Alps and had a really fabulous time. On the way down stop at St Dizier - Lac Du Der for cycling. Seysell for free parking and free water on the river Rhone.

Samoens, Flaine, and Les contamines all have free parking and the latter has free water at the ski lift parking.

Praz de Lys is gorgeous with a HUGE aire. Free last week but I think there is a charge over the summer. Water is 3 euros I think. Lots of hiking and pretty quiet.
This links into Morzine and is also close to Les Gets. The aire in Les Gets is terrible. Dont bother.

On the way round to Lac leman, stop in abondance for fabulous cheese, good walks and bizarre cows just walking everywhere, and Chatel which has two free aires and LOTS of parking. The aire next to the camp site is rubbish, keep driving up the hill. There is also a stunning lake at the tip of the mountain (worth the drive) and lots of free parking up there.

We also stopped in Chamonix which is not great for parking due to seasonal vannies making the aire terrible, but worth a stop for a walk and free water fill up.

Up the way from Cham is Argentiere and Le Tour. Both are good for woodland walks, hiking, and downhill biking if you are the adventurous type (scary fun! My 2 year old loved it in his bike seat behind me! I was scared.)

At La tour there is a really good parking area if you brave the narrow drive through to it. Our 8m Euromobile got there so all ok. Asked locals and they were fine with us parking there.
No water, no facilities, lots of walking routes.
There is also a Michelin Starred restaurant near the brevent lifts called La Sarpe. Worth the visit. Amazing local food and really great service.

Hope that helps 
Have fun!


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Hymer007 said:


> Hi there
> At La tour there is a really good parking area if you brave the narrow drive through to it. Our 8m Euromobile got there so all ok.
> 
> Hope that helps
> Have fun!


We came over the pass from Switzerland after dark when it was -20C with compressed snow on the road. Doing about 8-10mph in second down to the hairpins above La Tour when the van just started to drift over the road... scary. Did the rest at 2 mph in first, nobody else about so it didn't matter.

If you want excitement go in January and drive at night!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hymer007 said:


> Hi there
> 
> We just got back from 6 weeks in the Alps and had a really fabulous time. On the way down stop at St Dizier - Lac Du Der for cycling. Seysell for free parking and free water on the river Rhone.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Exactly the sort of thing I was looking for.

Just been looking at the Jura region west of Geneva. Mainly because I love Morbier Cheese! Looks a bit like the Alsace. Might spend a few days there on the way to the Alps.

Just debating if I should go across country through France using none tolls or via belgium on the motorway. Did Lac de Dur last year on the way to the Alsace but would stop again for a night.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

When we were in Les Gets ( June time) the big aire was closed and we were moved on by the police, there is another aire in town but a bit hard to find, brilliantly located but not very big.

As far as Chamonix is concerned we didn't like the car park parking but there is a small site in Les Houches which is well signposted and we thought it was a cracking little stopover, wifi, ehu etc and the same cost as the busy car park in town. Owner was a character and the place was immaculate.

Will might go down that way ourselves en route to med in September see how the weather goes!!


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Good grief Kev that does sound brave! You must have been practicing at Blue Hills?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

WildThingsKev said:


> The main valleys are full of concrete and tarmac. I've not spent much time in this area but the Route de Col des Aravis south of Le Grand Bornand is very scenic on the south side. Les Gets is quite nice and has a large aire, we will be going back there in January and going on up the valley to the other villages. Neither of these are in rugged high mountain areas but very pleasant for it.
> 
> We did Chamonix but wouldn't again.
> 
> ...


Hi Kev. Just going over this thread again and doing some pre-trip planning. Camping car infos says that Aire at Les Gets is €15 plus €4.50 services! Is that right? Surely not for an aire?


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Check up on the Tour de France Routes. Beautiful scenery.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

I think this might be what you are after. 

Just below Col du Glandon is Lac de Grand Maison. It is a high altitude lake with some wild camping spots on its northern end.

Google Earth has some piccys that say it all.

Also on the northern approaches to the Col de Bonet there are some smallish lakes. There was parking around them used by the 'extreme fly fishermen'. They were at about 7 or 8,000 feet.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

barryd said:


> WildThingsKev said:
> 
> 
> > The main valleys are full of concrete and tarmac. I've not spent much time in this area but the Route de Col des Aravis south of Le Grand Bornand is very scenic on the south side. Les Gets is quite nice and has a large aire, we will be going back there in January and going on up the valley to the other villages. Neither of these are in rugged high mountain areas but very pleasant for it.
> ...


Is €15 in some Var Aires!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cronkle said:


> I think this might be what you are after.
> 
> Just below Col du Glandon is Lac de Grand Maison. It is a high altitude lake with some wild camping spots on its northern end.
> 
> ...


Good one thanks! I havent got that far yet. Ive plotted, marked and PDF'd about 40 possibilites in Jura and then the area east of Geneva and north of Annecy. There are some fabulous looking places between Annecy and Grand Bornand. I found a free wild spot about 7 miles up in the hills from Les Gets so that sorts that one.

Takes ages. I have all the bit south of Annecy to do, the Ardeche and Pyrenees yet!

Its a dirty job but somebody has to do it!


----------

